# Swedish: miss you



## ex-Liga

Hi could anyone help me translating this to swedish:

If you are not here, I neither want to be here.

Could it go like this: "Om du inte är här, jag önskar inte att vara här."


----------



## Tjahzi

Depending on how romantic/poetic/dramatic/whatnot you want to be, there are of course more than one way to translate this. 

Personally, I would go with *"Om du inte är här vill inte heller jag vara här"*. With "inte heller" translating to "neither". One could rearrange it to more closely reassemble the way you put it, but I would personally go with the translation above.


----------



## ex-Liga

Tack s_å _ mycket..

Its supposed to be very romantic or maybe a little dramatic as well.

And one more: I miss you incredible much.

"Jag saknar dig ofattbar (oerhörd) mycket*" (??)*


----------



## El Patillas

Liga said:


> Tack s_å _mycket..
> 
> Its supposed to be very romantic or maybe a little dramatic as well.
> 
> And one more: I miss you incredible much.
> 
> "Jag saknar dig ofattbar (oerhörd) mycket*" (??)*


 
Hej!

ofattbart/oerhört


----------



## Tjahzi

Yepp, go with Patillas advice. In case you wonder, the -t suffix turns the adjectives into adverbs, like English -ly, "I love you amazing-ly much".


----------



## ex-Liga

So I guess it does not matter so much which of the both words I use? 

Ofattbart or oerhört?


----------



## Tjahzi

Hm, they are more or less synonyms. However, to me, "oerhört" sounds slightly better (that is, it's more common and therefore sounds better).


----------



## ex-Liga

_Tack s__å  mycket_ once again


----------



## jonquiliser

Hey guys!

_Otroligt_ sounds even better here than _ofattbart _or _oerhört_


----------



## Tjahzi

Yes, I agree. If we are to pick words beyond "oerhört" and "ofattbart", I would go with "otroligt" or "väldigt", but then again, it's a matter of how romantic one wants to be. The reason we find those more suitable could be that it's simply less romantic, which is more natural to us?


----------

